# New Home for the Lang



## whittling chip (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm starting an outdoor kitchen. This last week I started Phase 1.













011.JPG



__ whittling chip
__ Nov 4, 2012






Then came the timber framing. 6x6 posts, 2x8 headers, 2x6 rafters, 1x8 decking for the roof and finally a metal roof.













002.JPG



__ whittling chip
__ Nov 4, 2012


















004.JPG



__ whittling chip
__ Nov 4, 2012






Looks like furniture beneath!













005.JPG



__ whittling chip
__ Nov 4, 2012






Bolted.













004.JPG



__ whittling chip
__ Nov 4, 2012






It's a little bright trying to photograph it during this time of the day. The white fence and metal roof are blinding!













011.JPG



__ whittling chip
__ Nov 4, 2012






Temporarily installed my neighbor's hammock to verify the size I need. I will be able to attach it on either side to be able to stay in the shade. At this time of the year there is a lot of sun on the deck but in the summer there will be very little.













005.JPG



__ whittling chip
__ Nov 4, 2012






The next thing to happen will be some custom decking. I will also be building benches and installing an outside stainless steel prep area with water and electric. I also have to add ceiling fans and lighting. Today I'm smoking ribs and chicken on the Lang so I'll probably start with installing the hammock!

Hope you enjoyed.

WC


----------



## davidhef88 (Nov 4, 2012)

Nice setup.


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 4, 2012)

Looks good don't forget the beer fridge and TV gotta keep up with the games


----------



## rabbithutch (Nov 5, 2012)

Great job, WC !!

Thumbs Up


----------



## fpnmf (Nov 5, 2012)

Looking good!


----------



## raastros2 (Nov 5, 2012)

Very nice! Keep building!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 6, 2012)

Nice
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  , WC... nice "BBQ-Bana" , been wanting the Son to build me one for 3 yrs...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Congratulations , great build...


----------



## jarjarchef (Nov 6, 2012)

Looks great. I see many smoky naps in your future....


----------



## whittling chip (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments. I'll keep you updated as we go along.

WC


----------



## mike johnson (Nov 6, 2012)

Looks amazing. Does life get any better than a cold beer a hamock and a Lang giving off T.B.S.? I dont think so.


----------



## frosty (Nov 6, 2012)

Now, THAT is a mighty fine "Q"- Castle!  An excellent outdoor kitchen!


----------



## roller (Nov 6, 2012)

Very nice construction !!!


----------



## whittling chip (Nov 6, 2012)

oldschoolbbq said:


> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"BBQ-Bana"

I love it! My wife keeps asking me what I'm going to call it. Many names have came up but I really like your idea the best.

I'm running it by the wife and we may just call it the BBQ-Bana".

Anyone else have any names for it?

We nearly called the Lang "El Loco". I thought it meant something like "the crazy". I guess it means something like "the madman". My wife said she wasn't talking about the Lang, she was talking about me. :)

So we thought about calling the structure "La Casa de loco". The Lang is Made in the USA....It didn't seem right to me somehow. Calling a Georgia made smoker a Spanish crazy something or other...

Maybe too much smoke.....hmmmmm.

Help us out and give it a name.

Thanks for all the feed back

WC


----------



## bruno994 (Nov 6, 2012)

Looks great...


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 6, 2012)

Well, WC. I call my Little Smoker 'Lil Girl'  and the big one 'Flo'. My burn barreel is Bernie and the UDS is 'Ugly Betty'...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















015.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Jul 15, 2012


















Betty 001.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Jul 15, 2012


















newshots027-1[1].jpg



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Jul 6, 2012





   Just me , my Truck's name is 'Cody'
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  , and the wife's name is 'Old Lady'
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Opps


----------



## whittling chip (Nov 6, 2012)

oldschoolbbq said:


> Well, WC. I call my Little Smoker 'Lil Girl'  and the big one 'Flo'. My burn barreel is Bernie and the UDS is 'Ugly Betty'...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU'RE KILLING ME! Now I have to clean the keyboard and monitor! I was going to ask about Flo then Bernie but when you said your truck is named 'Cody...... I just went 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks!

WC

Edit" Frosty, I also liked Q Castle!


----------

